# Tremithousa area



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the tremithousa area of paphos is like? Does it have a school and how far a drive is it to the main strip?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Can anyone tell me what the tremithousa area of paphos is like? Does it have a school and how far a drive is it to the main strip?



Tremithousa is still a very tradtional village but it has some nice tavernas and shops etc.
It is very close to the main Paphos to Polis road. 
There is a village school and it is not far to the international school.

Regards Veroncia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I forgot to say, as your mum is living in Anavargos it is not far to there as you just go onto the Paphos/Polis road and turn left off it to anavargos so you dont have to get involved with heavy town traffic at all.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I forgot to say, as your mum is living in Anavargos it is not far to there as you just go onto the Paphos/Polis road and turn left off it to anavargos so you dont have to get involved with heavy town traffic at all.


Hi, 2 questions:
1. Do you know whether the Tremithousa school has any British kids in it already?

2. Is Konia just a suburb of Paphos or does it have its own village identity? Is it low down (and therefore very humid in the summer?)

Thanks,

L


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Hi, 2 questions:
> 1. Do you know whether the Tremithousa school has any British kids in it already?
> 
> 2. Is Konia just a suburb of Paphos or does it have its own village identity? Is it low down (and therefore very humid in the summer?)
> ...


hi Lazer,

1. Sorry I dont know whether there are any British kids in Tremithusa school.

2. Konia is a village on the outskirts of Paphos. It has a distinct village identity.
I know there are some British kids on Konia school and am told they love it.
It is higher than Paphos and does not have the humidity which the coast has.
We notice a marked difference when we go down into town.

Veionica


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> hi Lazer,
> 
> 2. Konia is a village on the outskirts of Paphos. It has a distinct village identity.
> I know there are some British kids on Konia school and am told they love it.
> ...


Thanks, I think we'll check it out next time we come over!

L


----------

